# How to disassemble a Rubik's magic



## jouke (Jan 8, 2023)

I have a black Rubik's magic stringed the new way(as in 3 strings per tile) and i need help disassembling it. I found a ton of videos on restringing it, but no one tells me how to disassemble it so I can replace the design with my own


----------

